# MBT Divers Oct 19th



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>*Sunday, October 19th, Meet and Greet 
MBT Diver's, 3920 Barrancas Ave, 12:00p.m. - 5:00p.m*. 

*It will be a great time. C'mon out and meet Larry! He is looking forward to meeting the PFF members. Larry is the Candidate that the Police Benevolent Assoc. and Fraternal Order of Police have endorsed. *


----------

